# Installazione di Gentoo... problemi

## Cristian.CT46

Salve a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto e già vi rompo.

ho iniziato un'installazione di Gentoo 2008.0 dallo stage1 per ottenere un sistema ottimizzatissimo con la mia macchina.

il problema si presenta quando cerco di eseguire lo script del bootstrap... infatti lanciando il comando ./bootstrap.sh ricevo... Error: '' does not exist. Exiting

non ho idea di cosa possa essere... consigli?

----------

## Elbryan

Gli stage{1,2} non sono più ufficialmente supportati.

Per cui rifai da capo partendo dallo stage 3 oppure arrangiati

----------

## Cristian.CT46

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Gli stage{1,2} non sono più ufficialmente supportati.
> 
> Per cui rifai da capo partendo dallo stage 3 oppure arrangiati

 

beh... ho detto perchè voglio partire da uno stage 1...

ho segiuto anche le faq sul sito gentoo... ma non c'è scritto più di tanto.

se c'è qualcuno in grado di darmi una mano gliene sarei grato

----------

## Elbryan

 *Cristian.CT46 wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   Gli stage{1,2} non sono più ufficialmente supportati.
> 
> Per cui rifai da capo partendo dallo stage 3 oppure arrangiati 
> 
> beh... ho detto perchè voglio partire da uno stage 1...
> ...

 

Perché non sono mantenute, non sono ufficialmente supportate.. sono lì per .. boh.. pro-forma?

Comunque puoi sempre ricompilare il sistema con un bel emerge -e

----------

## Cristian.CT46

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *Cristian.CT46 wrote:*    *Elbryan wrote:*   Gli stage{1,2} non sono più ufficialmente supportati.
> 
> Per cui rifai da capo partendo dallo stage 3 oppure arrangiati 
> 
> beh... ho detto perchè voglio partire da uno stage 1...
> ...

 

si questo è anche vero... però ormai mi sono fissato e sono abbastanza curioso

se c'è qualcuno che sa illuminarmi...   :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Cristian.CT46 wrote:*   

> se c'è qualcuno che sa illuminarmi...  

 

non ci sperare.

l'unica è leggere il codice.

bootstrap.sh è uno script di bash.

----------

## Cristian.CT46

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Cristian.CT46 wrote:*   se c'è qualcuno che sa illuminarmi...   
> 
> non ci sperare.
> 
> l'unica è leggere il codice.
> ...

 

ho già provato a modificarlo vedendo se c'era qualcosa che non andava... però lo scripting in bash lo conosco davvero poco, vado a senso. quindi non posso sperare di fare molto da solo...

ma poi, gli sviluppatori non partono dallo stage1 per creare e distribuire lo stage3?? io mi chiedo com'è possibile che lo stage1 non vada se è stato utilizzato per creare lo stage3??

----------

## Onip

installa il sistema minimo da stage3 e poi dai

```
# emerge -e world
```

Molto meno sbatti, stesso risultato.

----------

## cloc3

 *Cristian.CT46 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma poi, gli sviluppatori non partono dallo stage1 per creare e distribuire lo stage3??

 

chi può dirlo?

in ogni caso, gli sviluppatori sono sviluppatori e sanno quello che fanno.

tutto ciò che non è supportato funziona (forse ...) per chi lo conosce, ma deve essere letto e digerito a proprie spese dagli altri.

è giusto e inevitabile che sia così.

----------

## Cristian.CT46

Comunque ho provato ad eseguire il bootstrap sul mio pc personale (però sta volta ho usato la amd64) e tutto ha funzionato...

quindi penso proprio che il problema sia da ricercare nella versione x86 dello stage1  :Sad: 

----------

## Cristian.CT46

allora... ho ricominciato tutto da capo... e stranamente ora sta funzionando   :Rolling Eyes:  meglio così

il file make.conf così va bene? il processore è un Pentium M 740

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-gtk -gnome" (voglio installare solo kde 4)

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS...............

SYNC.............

come profilo ho scelto quello desktop a /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

----------

## ckx3009

se vuoi realmente seguire la strada dello stage1 (nota che con lo stage3 puoi fare la stessa cosa, basta che ricompili il world una volta installato) puoi seguire l'ottima guida di cheater1034 che si trova nel forum "unsupported software".

e' di qualche mese fa, ma molto ben fatta. ti consiglio quella se davvero vuoi fracassarti i maroni con un'installazione di questo genere  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Cristian.CT46 wrote:*   
> 
> ma poi, gli sviluppatori non partono dallo stage1 per creare e distribuire lo stage3?? 
> 
> chi può dirlo?

 

In effetti nessuno dice che gli sviluppatori partano da stage1... o che ci sia ancora qualcuno (a parte casi rari) che sui gli stage intermedi.

Come detto, mettere lo stage3 e ricompilare porta allo stesso sistema. Supportare ancora lo stage1 porterebbe a un inutile dispendio ti energie per non avere nulla in più... allora che senso ha?

----------

## cloc3

puoi dire che sei fortunato.

con tutta probabilità, sei l'ultimo utente gentoo ad avere provato l'ebrezza dello stage1.

fossi in te, salverei il tarball in un cdrom non riscrivibile per conservarlo gelosamente.

 :Wink: 

----------

## mattylux

guida stage 1 

com prima cosa il caricamento dei moduli.. se per puro caso manca qualcosa che non rileva tutti i moduli necessari dell' harware

e possibile caricare i moduli della rete wireless.. con questo comando.. Orinoco...

poi esegui una ricerc su google con il nomi del tuo harware per trovare tutti i moduli neccesari..

```
Modprobe Orinoco
```

poi crei le partizzini a tuo piacimento e le monti.. segui attentamente i miei comandi che ti mostro.. tmp2 ok?

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo/tmp2

Cd / mnt/gentoo/tmp2 

 Wget-c http://gentoo.osuosl.org/releases/x86/2008.0/

stages/x86/stage1-x86-2008.0.tar.bz2

cd /mnt/bentoo

tar -xvjpf /mnt/gentoo/tmp2/stage1-*.tar.bz2

```

```
mirrorselect -a -s4 -o |grep GENTOO_MIRRORS >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update; source /etc/profile

emerge --sync

```

e fino qui ci siamo.. poi devi modificare /etc/make.conf e se non sai cosa fare quarda qui /etc/make.conf.example

ci sno tuttte le informazioni che ti serviranno prima di continuare...

```
nano -w /etc/make.conf
```

poi e arrivato il momeno di fare il bootstrapt.h  segui come segue

```
cd /usr/portage/ ; scripts/bootstrap.sh

emerge -e system
```

fuso orario

```
ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/path /etc/localtime
```

e poi la tabella delle partizioni nano -w /etc/fstab

```
nano -w /etc/fstab

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/hda3 / reiserfs noatime 0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0
```

poi scarichi i sorgenti del kernel e li compili puoi usare anche genkernel

```
emerge gentoo-sources

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

```

e questa e la compilazzione del kernek con Genkernel.

```
emerge genkernel

genkernel --menuconfig all
```

poi dopo che genkernel e completato devi notare i nomi del kernel nel boot loader.. (tipo ls /boot per visualizzare i nomi che sono simili)

aggiungi il coldplug quindi digitare emerge coldplug (quindi al di fuori di hardware di tutto ciò che viene rilevato durante l'inizializzazione viene rilevato e configurato automaticamente): 

```
# emerge coldplug

# rc-update add coldplug boot

# emerge syslog-ng

# rc-update add syslog-ng default

# emerge vixie-cron

# rc-update add vixie-cron default

# emerge hotplug

# rc-update add hotplug default

# emerge reiserfsprogs

# rc-update add domainname default
```

qui ha tua discrezzione della scheda video che hai  

```
# emerge nvidia-kernel

# emerge nforce-audio

# emerge e100

# emerge e1000

# emerge emu10k1

# emerge ati-drivers
```

questa e una parte della guida che ho fatto puoi consultare questa cliccando

qui

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

A parte il fatto che è meglio VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" in make.conf che emerge ati-drivers, una volta modificato il make.conf con le dovute opzioni per l'ottimizzazione la guida suggerisce di lanciare un emerge system (deprecato, è emerge @system). Orbene se lanci emerge -e system ottieni lo stesso risultato (tutti i pacchetti compilati con piena ottimizzazione) dello stage 1 praticamente negli stessi identici tempi.

----------

## mattylux

certamente e sempre comunque conscigliato dallo stage 3 

per poi, qualche prestazione in piu...  :Smile:  poi se uno ha voglia di fare esperimenti di questo genere ben venga.. gentoo e fatta per questo non per altro

la construzione degli stage si dallo stage 1 si fa lo stage 2 e poi il stage 3 ma dipende poi sempre dall' architettura che uno vuolwe fare 

ES.

per un stage 3 per un pentium 4 ci vuole un pentium 4 per altre architteture 64 bit ci servono ppc power pc se non sbaglio..

ciao

----------

## Scen

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> questa e una parte della guida che ho fatto puoi consultare questa cliccando
> 
> qui
> 
> ciao

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Mi sembrava difatti che le operazioni che elencavi fossero leggermente "obsolete"...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Non facciamoci del male: Documentazione Gentoo - Risorse riguardanti l'installazione.

Scusate se faccio sempre il rompiscatole della situazione, ma non mi pare buona cosa linkare risorse non ufficiali e palesemente obsolete   :Confused: 

----------

## mattylux

era soltanto una guida di riferimento poi uno sapra che cosa installarsi ho si vuole installare roba obsolete

da una parte che hai ragione e forse la gente nuova e magari di non prendere tutto al dettaglio di cio che ho trascritto..

ma non ci ho pensato

----------

## viralex

coldplug è vecchio, adesso fa tutto udev no?

----------

## Scen

 *viralex wrote:*   

> coldplug è vecchio, adesso fa tutto udev no?

 

Difatti, per quello ho voluto cazziare mayylux per aver consigliato un link a documentazione DECREPITA  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## djinnZ

Editare le pagine e mettere in testa un "deprecato" a caratteri cubitali è chieder troppo? (capisco che vadano conservate)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Editare le pagine e mettere in testa un "deprecato" a caratteri cubitali è chieder troppo? (capisco che vadano conservate) 

 

Stavolta hai poco da fare il galletto (ahr ahr ahr   :Razz:  ): se noti il link della documentazione consigliata, è il PDF di un "libro" su Linux di nonsonemmenochi, che a quel tempo deve aver inserito delle parti del Manuale Gentoo a quel momento disponibile. Per cui hai poco da lamentarti!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

TUTTI i manuali Gentoo vecchi sono marcati come deprecati e da non usare   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

Secondo il noto corollario alla legge di Murphy le indicazioni non sono mai abbastanza, voi devel presupponete sempre un eccessivo livello di attenzione ed un'autocontrollo impossibile (non che tutti siano dedi decerebrati in preda al panico... ma quasi).

Se guardi qui mi pare che un font 24 giallo lampeggiante su fondo rosso (e la stessa scritta in testa alle pagine collegate) possa dirsi un inizio.

Per esempio qui non c'è nessun avviso (lo so... mi risponderai come al solito che è da deficienti non pensare che un documento datato 2005 possa essere ancora valido quattro anni dopo ed io dovrei ribatterti come al solito che presupponi che uno legga e rifletta sui 4 anni, impossibile...).

Vero anche che  *Quote:*   

> due cose sono infinite: l'universo e la stupidita' umana, ma riguardo l'universo ho ancora dei dubbi.

 quindi stiamo solo perdendo tempo a discutere di un problema irrisolvibile per definizione (gli stupidi hasso sempre troppe risorse).

Sempre tra il serio ed il faceto, stesso discorso già affrontato a suo tempo per la questione degli stage x86 per i486 ed i686 per i686, stiamo sempre li.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> certamente e sempre comunque conscigliato dallo stage 3 
> 
> per poi, qualche prestazione in piu... 

 

non si ottiene nessuna prestazione in più installando da uno stage1.

dallo stage1 ottieni una copia uguale in tutto e per tutto allo stage3, quindi usare lo stage1 non ha alcun senso.

p.s.: lo stage1 non ha come finalità ultima l'installazione di Gentoo, ma un altro scopo.

----------

